# 2009 Nissan Altima buzzing noise



## ACN (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have 2009 Nissan Altima 3.5. Every time I change cab temperature up or down I get a buzzing noise from my dash. It only last few seconds I guess just until it will reach desired temp and then it stops. I did some research on google and cant seem to find anyone else with exact same problem. Best I came up with is that it might be climate control fan or motor. I don't really want to rip into it just yet until I have little bit more info on that.

Any idea on what it could be?

Thank you very much in advance for you input.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IT could be the air mix mode door actuator. It's tough to comment on a noise unless one hears it for oneself.


----------

